# I'm a mess!!!!!



## runamuck (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm not one to whine but....  I am   "loudly"    my goat angel  was in standing heat for babies on the 13th I was there when she was bred so I though it was a sure thing.....  It must of missed or she is going for A record!!!!!!     Sooooo  back in the pen she went where I have my does and my young nigerian buck "sparty"   Sparty is the smallest nigerian buck I ve ever seen....   I've had 8 wk old babies bigger then him.....      she must of layed down for him to do the deed cuz or  he found himself a stepladder but anyway  he must of found a way ....     Well  today she is still preg....  lost her ligs 2 days ago....  udder is full and working on strutted  (for her  she has a horrible udder  but her daughters was  much better)    she is huge and miserable ...her girlie parts looks all puckered and elongated  ......     so everything points to it happening soon   ugh!!!!   Now for me   "pity Party Please"   I've not had a good nights sleep in 3 wks ...  I think im loosing my mind  Yesterday I saw a woman walking into walmart with a chicken under her arm  and when i looked again it was her purse!!!!!!!      lol     I'm a mess fell sorry for me


----------



## elevan (Apr 23, 2011)

runamuck said:
			
		

> I think im loosing my mind  Yesterday I saw a woman walking into walmart with a chicken under her arm  and when i looked again it was her purse!!!!!!!      lol     I'm a mess fell sorry for me


----------



## warthog (Apr 23, 2011)

for you, sounds like you need it


----------



## AkTomboy (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2009/01/16/chicken-purse_PCcUK_6648.jpg

perhaps the said chicken?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 24, 2011)

AkTomboy said:
			
		

> http://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2009/01/16/chicken-purse_PCcUK_6648.jpg
> 
> perhaps the said chicken?


----------



## AkTomboy (Apr 24, 2011)

I have seen the same thing in a store its funny as heck


----------



## elevan (Apr 24, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> AkTomboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    

    

Can you tell that I think this is hilarious!?


----------



## runamuck (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL     no it was  a regular run of the mill soft sideed buff purse   lol    but im going to have to me  a chicken purse      And I'm still waiting   and waiting and waiting


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 24, 2011)

runamuck said:
			
		

> LOL     no it was  a regular run of the mill soft sideed buff purse   lol    but im going to have to me  a chicken purse      And I'm still waiting   and waiting and waiting


By the way,  &  !


----------



## runamuck (May 13, 2011)

Update   ....Angel waited until mothers day to have  twin does













april  had hers on April 27     a boy and a girl        I am sane again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 13, 2011)

Awwww, soooo cute, congrats!!!       :bun


----------



## fanov8 (May 13, 2011)

How cute are they!  Congrats!!  What a terrible wait though!


----------



## Roll farms (May 14, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## helmstead (May 14, 2011)

Congrats!  They're adorable!


----------



## lilhill (May 14, 2011)

Cute as buttons!  Congratulations!


----------



## currycomb (May 14, 2011)

now get some sleep!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 14, 2011)

Congratulations! Very cute!


----------



## Ariel301 (May 14, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (May 14, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder how people pick their usernames, but I guess it came easy for you!  

Congratulations on the babies, so cute!


----------



## chandasue (May 14, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 14, 2011)

Really cute!!


----------



## elevan (May 15, 2011)

CUTE!


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (May 16, 2011)

The pics of the new twins are awesome!


----------



## Cadillac Jill (May 16, 2011)

AkTomboy said:
			
		

> http://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2009/01/16/chicken-purse_PCcUK_6648.jpg
> 
> perhaps the said chicken?


I got my 22 y/o daughter that purse for her birthday a couple of months ago!


----------



## terrilhb (May 16, 2011)

All the pictures are so cute. I can not wait for my baby or babies.  Congratulations


----------

